# الالحان القبطية



## grges monir (30 مارس 2009)

*يقول المؤرخ المشهور "يوسابيوس القيصري" نقلاً عن العلامة المؤرخ اليهودى "فيلو" المعاصر للرسل: "وهكذا لا يقضون وقتهم في تأملات فحسب، بل أيضاً يؤلفون الأغاني والترانيم لله بكل أنواع الأوزان والألحان ويقسمونها بطبيعة الحال إلى مقاييس مختلفة".*​


*وهكذا نجد أن الألحان في الكنيسة القبطية أصيلة، وقد ضبطت أنغامها وأوزانها في عصر من أزهي العصور الروحية للكنيسة وهو عصرها الرسولي الأول، عصر إنسكاب المواهب بلا حدود، فقد إضطلع هؤلاء الآباء بوضع خطوط الليتورجيا الأولى كلها، أي الخدمات الإلهية بتسابيحها وألحانها وأوزانها وأوقاتها الليلية والنهارية والتي للأعياد والمواسم، فمن المعروف أنه بعد قبول الإيمان المسيحي على يد مارمرقس الرسول عاشت الكنيسة مدة قرنين كاملين من الزمان في غاية من الهدوء والسلام، وذلك بتدبير الحكمة الإلهية حتى تتفرغ الكنيسة لغرس تقاليدها الأولى التي تسلمتها من الرسل في التربة المصرية.*​ 
*إن الألحان القبطية نشأت مع الكنيسة نفسها، وتاريخ اللحن الكنسي بدأ مع القديس "مرقس" في الإسكندرية، فمن المعروف أن الإسكندرية في ذلك الوقت كانت مركزاً هاماً للثقافة، وأن مارمرقس نفسه كان مثقفاً باللغات العبرية واللاتينية واليونانية، لذلك قام بإنشاء "مدرسة اللاهوت" والتي كانت تدرس فيها الموسيقى والفلسفة والمنطق والطب والهندسة إلى جوار العلوم الدينية، وعين لرئاستها العلامة "يسطس"، وقد إشتهرت هذه المدرسة جداً حتى أنه كان يستمع إلى محاضراتها "أمونيوس السقاص" زعيم فلاسفة الوثنيين.*​ 
*ومن بين الذين وضعوا ألحاناً قبطية وصاغوها: القديس "ديديموس الضرير"، والقديس "أثناسيوس الرسولي" والذى يقال أنه وضع لحن "أومونوجينيس = أيها الوحيد الجنس" بإستخدام كلمات يونانية، والقديس "غريغوريوس النزينزي الثيئولوغوس = الناطق بالإلهيات"، والقديس "سينوسيوس القيرني أسقف الخمس مدن الغربية، والقديس "مارإفرام السرياني" الملقب بـ "قيثارة الروح القدس" والذي أخصب الألحان الكنسية في الشرق (وقد خلف مارإفرام في تأليف الألحان الشعرية القديس "إسحق الأنطاكي" في منتصف القرن الخامس الميلادي، وكذلك القديس "يعقوب السروجي" فيمابين النهرين سنة 521م)، والقديس "أمبروسيوس" أمير اللحن اللاتيني والذي أخصب اللحن اللاتيني.*​ 
*فليفتخر الأقباط بتقليدهم الكنسي، لأنه الأصل الذي أخذت عنه معظم كنائس الشرق والغرب، فمن حيث نظام الصلوات وترتيبها والسواعي، فالكنيسة القبطية هي معلمة المسكونة، والتسبيح وطريقة الخدمة سواء بـ "الأنتيفونات = المرابعة" أو "المردات" وكذلك إعداد المزامير التي تقال وخدمة سهر الليل، كل هذه الترتيبات إستقرت في مصر منذ القرن الأول، ومن مصر وعن طريق الرهبان الأجانب الذين جاءوا وتتلمذوا على أيدي الآباء بعد ذلك بنحو ثلاثة قرون، إنتشر هذا النظام والترتيب الكنسي في فلسطين على يدي الراهب "هيلاريون"، وفيما بين النهرين على يدي الراهب "أوجين"، وفي كبادوكيا وآسيا الصغرى على يدي القديس "باسيليوس"، وفي فرنسا وإيطاليا على يدي القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي أولاً (في منفاه الثاني هناك سنة 340 - 346م)، ثم الراهب "كاسيان".*​ 
*وقد بدأت أنظار العالم كله حالياً تتجه إلى ثراث الألحان القبطية الخالد، هذا الذي حفظته الكنيسة على مدى عشرين قرناً من الزمان، وسلمته جيلاً بعد جيل، ما يسمى بـ " التسليم، أو التواتر بين الأجيال، أو التقليد الشفاهي Oral Tradition". وإستطاعت أن تعبر به عصور الإضطهاد المُرة عبر القرون الطويلة.*​ 
*إن ما فعلته الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية من أجل الحفاظ على الألحان القبطية التي تسلمتها من الآباء الأولين، يعد معجزة كبيرة، فإذا كان الغرب يقف مندهشاً أمام آثارنا الفرعونية التي بقيت راسخة آلاف السنين، فإنه يقف أكثر إندهاشاً أمام هذه الألحان متسائلاً: "كيف إستطعتم أن تحافظوا على نغمات - تتحرك في الهواء وتنتقل بين المشاعر والأحاسيس - ألفي عام؟، في أزمنة غابت فيها أجهزة التسجيل؟ وكيف بقيت في قلب الكنيسة هذه الألحان، ولم يكن وقتئذ علم التدوين الموسيقي قد وجد؟".*​ 
*ما أجمل هذه التسبحة التي تبدأ في نصف الليل، في هدوئه وتأملاته، وتـُستهل بلحن "قوموا يا بني النور لنسبح رب القوات"، نعم هذا هو النور الحق الذي يملأ نفوسنا وقلوبنا ويجعل لها شفافية إلى أبعاد هذا الكون، وفي هذا التأمل وهذا الاستغراق، يحل روح الله وينطلق وجدان الإنسان من الأرض وما عليها إلى سماء السموات، ويستمر دمج هذا اللحن في الترتيل والتمجيد لله، إن نغمة هذه الصلوات التي نسميها بـ "الدمج"، ما أحبها إلى نفوسنا، وما أقربها من قلوبنا، وما أشد تأثيرها على نفوسنا، فهي وإن كانت تعاد في جُمل كثيرة مُشبّعة بالروحانية، إلا أنها تطرد الملل، فلهذا الدمج في التسبحة ألوان كثيرة تربو على العشرين نغمة.*
*فالهوس الأول يعطينا صورة رائعة عن كمال معجزات الله مع إسرائيل إزاء كبرياء فرعون وعناده، وما سخره الله من قوات الطبيعة ليعلن له قوته، شق طريقاً يابساً وسط البحر، وجعل أمواجه أسواراً لهذا الطريق، فيندفع إليه فرعون بجيوشه العاتية وخيوله ومركباته، وإذا بالمياه تتدفق عليها وتغرقها في قاع عميق.*
*يالها من أحداث عظيمة، ترينا كيف أن قوات الطبيعة تطيع أوامر الله ، ولبش هذا الهوس، لحن "خين أو شوت" يصور هذه الأحداث تصويراً موسيقياً جميلاً، فيشعرنا أننا نسير وسط طريق البحر بين أسوار الموج مع إسرائيل نسبح الله بهذه التسبحة الجديدة مرنمين "فلنسبح الرب لأنه بالمجد قد تمجد".*
*والهوس الثاني بنغمته التي تنساب من القلب بالشكر لله على كل ما نظمه في هذا الكون، وعلى آياته ومعجزاته، إذ يختم كل ربُع من أرباعه بهذه العبارة "لأن رحمته كائنة إلى الأبد" فهي تدل على رجاء الإنسان في خالقه، وعلى حنان أبوة الخالق، ولبش هذا الهوس الذي يتبع أيضاً بالشكر لله ويكرر دائماً أسماء الموجودات كالجبال والدواب والزروع والأنهار الشمس والنجوم والملائكة وكل ما على الأرض وفي السماء إذ يشكرون الله.*
*والهوس الثالث وبه تسبحة الثلاثة فتية القديسين "أنانياس وعزارياس وميصائيل" إذ يدعو أيضاً كل ما في الوجود من موجودات، وأجرام الكون وكل ما في السماء وعلى الأرض، بأن يمجدوا الله بيد أنه يختتم كل ربع من أرباعه بهذه العبارة الحلوة "سبحوه وزيدوه علواً إلى الأبد"، فألحان قطع الثلاثة فتية القديسين ونغماتها تشعرنا بأننا نسير معهم في نسيم عليل وسط آتون النار، نسبح ونبارك في عمق رب السموات، وهي "أريبصالين" و"هوس إروف" و"أري هوؤو تشاسف" و"تـْيـَنين" و"تين أوّوِه "، فهي باقة جميلة، وألوان موسيقية غنية في تعبيراتها وأدائها الرفيع، إذ تنساب في سلاسة، وتنساق في روحانية فلا يشبع الإنسان من ترديدها وتلاوتها على الرغم من تشابه معانيها، فهذا يدل على أن الفن الموسيقى القبطي الكنسي بلا شك يحتل مكانته كفن عظيم متكامل.*​ 
*ثم يرتل أيضاً المجمع المقدس، وفيه نطلب من جميع الشهداء والنساك والقديسين والملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة، أن يتشفعوا عنا في الملكوت كي نعبر نخن أيضاً بحر هذا العالم، وتتسم نغمة هذا الجزء بالانسحاق والتواضع لله.*
*والتسبحة هي بحر من الطقوس والألحان لها مترادفات، فمثلاً "الشارات" لها خمسة مترادفات وهي، لحن سنوي، ولحن صيامي، ولحن كيهكي، ولحن شعانيني، ولحن فرايحي، وهذا كله يجعلنا ننحني أمام هذا الفن الذي وضعته الكنيسة القبطية وجعلته ركناً أساسياً من أركان العبادة، فإن تأثيرات الفن تنساب على روح الإنسان، وهي أقوى تأثيراً على نفسه من الوعظ بما لا يقاس، يؤمن بهذا كبار العلماء وجميع الفنانين في كل أنحاء العالم.*​ 
*والتسبحة هي المقدمة الأساسية لإقامة القداس الإلهي، يصليها الرهبان في الأديرة كاملة بألحانها كل ليلة، وهم في استغراقهم ونشوتهم يشعرون بأنهم في وحدة كاملة مع السمائيين، وإلى أوائل عهد البابا كيرلس الخامس كان يحضرها أجدادنا في الكنيسة القبطية المرقسية وسائر الكنائس عندما كان القبط يسكنون في أحياء خاصة بهم تكتظ بالكنائس، إذ كان القبط جميعاً يهتمون بها.*​ 
*لقد خلق الله الإنسان لعبادته، وعلى هذا المبدأ وضعت الكنيسة المصرية القبطية كل صلواتها وطقوسها، وهي بحق كنيسة الصلاة والعبادة والتي أنارت العالم بعلمائها الفلاسفة وآبائها النُسّاك*​
*مؤثرات في اللحن القبطي (1)*​​


*أولاً: تأثـُر اللحن القبطي بالفرعوني:*
*كان الفراعنة شعب متعبد ومتدين كثيراً..*
*ويظهر ذلك من النشيد الديني ل"آمون" كبير آلهة الدولة الحديثة، إذ يقول: "يا آمون أنت سيد الصامتين، الذي يأتي على صوت الفقير، عندما ناديتك في محنتي جئت لتخلصني" .. فنجد أن هناك تقارب لفظي ونفسي بينه وبين مزمور داود النبي للإله الحي، حينما يقول: "في يوم ضيقي أدعوك لأنك تستجيب لي" (مز 86: 7) .. إنها مشاعر متقاربة لإنسان ينادي إلهه في محنته وفي ضيقته ويطلبه ليخلصه.*
*وفي نشيد آخر كان كهنة الفراعنة يرتلونه للإله "آمون" ويقولون: "الحمد لك يا آمون رع، يارب الكرنك، المسيطر في طيبة.. أعظم من في السماء وأكبر من في الأرض، رب كل ما هو كائن، الذي يستقر في كل شيء.. لا شبيه له في طبيعته بين الآلهة.. رئيس كل المعبودات، رب الحق، وأب الآلهة، الذى برأ الإنسان وخلق الحيوانات، الذي يخلق شجر الفاكهة، والذي ينشئ الأعشاب الخضراء، ويموِّن الماشية.. هو الذي صنع ما على الأرض وما في السماء، وهو الذي يضيء القطرين، هو الذي يخترق السماء في سلام، رع المبَجَّل، زعيم الأرضيين، عظيم القوة، رب المقدرة، صاحب الأمر، الذي خلق الأرض كلها.. أقوي في طبيعته من كل إله آخر، الذى يبتهج الآلهة الآخرون بجماله، ذلك الذى يقدَّم له الحمد في البيت العظيم، من يحب الآلهة رائحته الطيبة.. ذو الإرادة القوية وصاحب الطلعة العظيمة.. الإبتهال لك يا من خلقت الآلهة ورفعت السماء وبسطت الأرض".*
*وأناشيد أخرى عديدة ل "أخناتون" وغيره من الملوك والآلهة الأرضيين، معظمها يتطابق ألفاظه وفحواه مع ما كتبه داود النبي وآساف وهيمان ويدثون وكل الذين سبحوا الإله الواحد الحقيقى- هذا الذي بحث عنه هؤلاء الفراعنة، وبداخلهم يقين أنه يوجد إله عظيم فوق كل الآلهة هو الذي خلق كل ما هو موجود وأنه رفع السماء وبسط الأرض وأنه ليس له شبيه في الآلهة.*
*ومن بين الأمور التي مهدت الطريق للإيمان الجديد المختلف في جوهره عن إيمان الفراعنة: "وحدانية الله" التي عرفها المصريون على يد الثائر "أخناتون" (1383- 1365 ق.م) وفي الأسرة الثامنة عشر.. و"علامة عنخ" التي تعني "مفتاح الحياة" عند المصريين القدماء- والتي تشبه علامة الصليب رمز الخلاص في المسيحية.. والإعتقاد في الحياة الأخرى بعد الموت، وأن الموت ما هو إلا طريق إلى الحياة وليس نهاية لها، بل أن الأحياء كانوا يرسلون خطابات إلى أقاربهم المتوفيين يسألونهم العون على متاعبهم في الحياة الدنيا- ما يعد صورة من صور الشفاعة التي تؤمن بها الكنيسة القبطية..*
*لذلك كان من السهل على هؤلاء الفراعنة أن يتقبلوا الإيمان المسيحي..*
*وهذا ما حدث بالفعل.. في أول لقاء للقديس مرقس الرسول بالأسكندرية مع "إنيانوس" الإسكافي، هذا الفرعون الذي دخل المخراز في إصبعه وهو يصلح حذاء القديس مرقس، فصرخ متوجعاً "يا الله الواحد"، فشفاه القديس بأن تفل في الطين ودهن به إصبعه قائلاً "بإسم يسوع المسيح إبن الله ترجع هذه اليد سليمة"، فإلتأم الجرح في الحال، فتعجب إنيانوس، وهنا سأله القديس عمَّن يكون هذا الإله الواحد؟ فأجابه "إنني أسمع عنه سمعاً ولكني لا أعرفه"، ثم دعا القديس إلى بيته وهناك بشَّر الأسرة كلها بالمسيح، فآمنوا، وعمَّدهم القديس، ثم رسم إنيانوس أسقفاً على الأسكندرية، ثم بعد إستشهاد مرقس الرسول صار "إنيانوس" أول بطريرك مصري على الكرسي المرقسي.*
*هكذا قبل الفراعنة الإيمان المسيحي بسهولة شديدة.. وإبتدأوا يصنعون ألحاناً أخرى جديدة تعبِّر عن الحالة الروحية الجديدة.. وربما حوت هذه الألحان بين طياتها بعض الخلايا الموسيقية الفرعونية، ولكنها تذوب مع الجمل الجديدة لينتج نسيج موسيقي جديد مؤتلف، يصبغه الروح القدس بصبغة قبطية أرثوذكسية.*
*ولا يستطيع أحد أن يمسك بسكين من الزمن، ليقطع الإتصال الملتحم بين الموسيقى الفرعونية العتيقة والموسيقى القبطية العريقة.*
*وقد ذكر الفيلسوف "فيلو": "أن جماعة المسيحيين الأولين قد أخذوا ألحاناً من مصر القديمة ووضعوا لها النصوص المسيحية، وأن من بين هذه الألحان لحن "غولغوثا" (= جبل الجلجثة) الذي كان يرتله الفراعنة أثناء عملية التحنيط وفي مناسبة الجنازات، ولحن "بيك إثرونوس" (= كرسيك يا الله) الذي نصفه يشتمل على نغمات حزينة تردَّد لوفاة الفرعون الملك والنصف الآخر يشتمل على نغمات مبهجة تردَّد لتنصيب الفرعون الملك الجديد" .. ولكن بعض الدارسين يشيرون إلى أنه إذا كانت هناك موسيقى فرعونية ظهرت في موسيقانا القبطية فهي خلايا موسيقية أو عبارات أو جمل موسيقية فقط، وليست ألحاناً كاملة تم تركيب كلمات قبطية مسيحية على نغماتها؛ ويدللون على ذلك في لحن "غولغوثا" بأنه ينقسم إلى جملتين موسيقيتين أساسيتين، الأولى ينطبق عليها قول الفيلسوف "فيلو" أنها من الخلايا الموسيقية الفرعونية، ولكن الثانية لا ينطبق عليها ذلك فهى مختلفة وفيها يتطابق المعنى اللفظي مع التعبير النغمي، أي أنه عندما تكون كلمات اللحن "إفؤش إيفول إنجيه بي سوني" ومعناها "صرخ اللص" ترتفع النغمات وتحدث قفزات صوتية وتتحرك النغمات سريعة لتعبر عن هذا المعنى اللفظي- الأمر الذي لا يمكن أن يحدث إلا بالتأليف الموسيقي المعاش.*​ 

*********************************************** 
*التسبيح هو أرقى أنواع الموسيقى، لأنه بينما هو يغذي النفس بالنغمات، إذ به يرفع الروح درجات ودرجات نحو الذى جبلها، فتجعل الإنسان يعلو فوق الرغبات وينفصل رويدا رويدا عن ضجيج الأرض، ليتحد شيئا فشيئا مع الأجناد السمائية، قال أحد علماء الحملة الفرنسية في كتاب "وصف مصر - الجزء السابع": "أنه كلما إقتربنا بإتجاه العصور الحديثة، كلما بدأ هذا الفن الموسيقي تدريجيا يفقد من وقاره ومن صرامته، وكلما أصبح هشا تافها"، يقول القديس كليمندس السكندري "إن الموسيقى ينبغى لها أن تهدف إلى التحلي بالأخلاق وتهذيبها، أما الموسيقى الزائدة عن الحد فينبغي نبذها إذ أنها تمزق الإحساس وتؤثر على المشاعر بدرجات متفاوتة لدرجة أنها أحيانا ما تكون محزنة، وأحيانا بلا حياء تثير الغرائز، وأحيانا صاخبة تدفع للجنون"(كتابStorm VI p 659 ) ومن هنا تكون أهمية إختيار نوع الموسيقى التي نسمعها أو نـُسمّعها لأولادنا، يقول المرتل "طوبى للشعب الذي يعرف التسبيح يارب بنور وجهك يسلكون بإسمك طول النهار يبتهجون" (مز89: 15-16)*
*القيمة الروحية للآلحان القبطية*
*قال القديس باسيليوس "إن الترنيم هو هدوء النفس ومسرة الروح، يسكن الأمواج ويسكت عواصف حركات قلوبنا، يطرد الأرواح الشريرة ويجذب خدمة الملائكة وهو سلاح فى مخاوف الليل". لذلك فالعهد القديم كله قائم على تسبيح الله، بل قيل عن عصر داود النبي أنه عين "أربعة آلاف مسبحون للرب بالآلات التي عملت للتسبيح وقسمهم داود فرقا" (1أخ23: 5)، وعلم السيد المسيح بنفسه التسبيح لتلاميذه حين سبح مع تلاميذه الأطهار، إذ أنه في العلية، وبعد أن أعطاهم جسده المقدس ودمه الذكي الكريم، يذكر القديس مرقس الإنجيلي صاحب العلية "ثم سبحوا وخرجوا إلى جبل الزيتون" (مر14: 26)، وكان مسيحيو الأجيال الأولى يستعملون الترانيم وكانوا "كل حين في الهيكل يسبحون ويباركون الله" (لو24: 53)، وهكذا أوصانا الرسول "مكلمين بعضكم بعضا بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية مترنمين ومرتلين في قلوبكم للرب" (أف5 19 )، بينما كانت موسيقى المجمع صوتية أي تعتمد على الصوت البشري، وكانت موسيقى الهيكل آلية أي تستعمل كل الآلات الموسيقية، فلما إنفصلت الجماعة المسيحية الأولى عن المجمع والهيكل وأستقلت، أخذت طقسها اللحني أثناء الليتورجيا من المجمع اليهودي معتمدة على الصوت البشري فقط وأقتصر الناقوس والتريانتو على ضبط الإيقاع في التسبيح القبطي، وعن الألحان القبطية يقول الدكتور "ميشيل بديع": "إنه عند الإستماع الى الموسيقى القبطية، يظهر على الفور حرفية مؤلفيها، لأنهم قد وضعوها بأحاسيس إستجابة لعمل الروح القدس في حياتهم، وعند الإستماع اليها فإننا لا نستمع إلى طقوس صماء جامدة بل إلى عبادة حية متجددة، لأن الفاعل في هذه الموسيقى هو الروح القدس"، إن التسبحة والألحان في الكنيسة بجانب أنها توسلات وابتهالات تستطيع الروح المصلية بها أن تخاطب الرب بكل مشاعرها وعواطفها، إلا أن بها من العقائد الأرثوذكسية واللاهوتيات والتأملات الروحية العميقة ما يعجز اللسان عن وصفه أو تفسيره.*
*************************************
*تتنوع أساليب الأداء لهذه الألحان بين أسلوب التسبيح في خورسين بحري وقبلي والذي يسمى بالأنتيفونا Antiphonal Signing وكل واحد يرد على الآخر، وأسلوب التسبيح التجاوبي، أي بأن يجاوب الشعب أو الخورس على الكاهن أو المرتل، ويسمي بالتسبيح الريسبونسريالي Responsorial. كما يوجد أيضا التسبيح الفردي Solo. والتسبيح الجماعي. إن هذا التنوع في أساليب الأداء يساعد على وصول المضامين الروحية المختبئة بين النغمات.*
*************************************
*عندما قام الباحثون بدراسة الموسيقى القبطية، وجدوا أنها تخضع للقواعد الموسيقية من حيث الأوزان والضروب (الإيقاعات) والمقامات والقفلات الموسيقية والتكوين السليم المتوازن للجملة الموسيقية، ولعل السبب في ذلك يرجع إلى القديس "مارمرقس" الرسول الذي يعتبر أول من بشر في مصر، وأسس مدرسة اللاهوت بالإسكندرية التي تعلم فيها كبار الفلاسفة وتخرج منها الكثير من البطاركة، والتي كان يدرس فيها العلوم الموسيقية، والآلحان القبطية غنية بالمقامات(السلالم) الموسيقية وبها تحولات وإنتقالات بين السلالم الموسيقية تشير إلى عبقرية الذين صاغوها، كما تحتوي على تغيرات في السرعات والإيقاعات تجعلها تأخذ مرتبة الريادة بين موسيقات الشعوب، وتتميز الآلحان القبطية بأنها آلحان تعبيرية، تشرح معاني الكلمات الروحية بالتصوير النغمي، الذي قد يتزايد ويعلو وينخفض، وهو الأسلوب المميز للألحان القبطية والذي يسمي "بالإطناب النغمي" أو الميليسما Millisma أي تعدد النغمات على حرف لفظي واحد، كما أنها تنفرد بأسلوب إستخدام الحرف اللفظي للربط بين جملتين موسيقيتين، إن أداء الآلحان القبطية يحتاج الى فهم روحي للمعاني التي تشير اليها كل كلمة ليكون أداؤها مناسبا لمعناها، فمثلاً: لحن غولغوثا" الذى يقال في يوم جمعة الآلام، هو لحن جنائزي حزين هادىء يعبر عن أحداث دفن السيد المسيح، لذلك له سرعة بطيئة وطبقة خفيضة أما لحن "إبؤرو" الفرايحي المبهج الممتلىء بقوة الفرح، تؤكدها السرعة النشطة والطبقة الصوتية المرتفعة.**ومما لا شك فيه أن التسبيح بالآلة الموسيقية له قوة روحانية يحارب بها الأرواح الرديئة، إذ يقول الكتاب "وكان عندما جاء الروح من قبل الله على شاول أن داود أخذ العود وضرب بيده فكان يرتاح شاول ويطيب ويذهب عنه الروح الردىء" (1صم16: 23)، وقد أوصى داود النبي بذلك في مزاميره، عندما قال: "سبحوه بصوت الصور سبحوه برباب وعود، سبحوه بدف… سبحوه بأوتار ومزمار…" (مز 150: 3)، وكان داود وكل بيت إسرائيل يلعبون أمام الرب بكل أنواع الآلات من خشب السرو بالعيدان وبالرباب وبالدفوف وبالجنوك وبالصنوج" (2صم 6: 5) بل كان داود حريصا أن تستيقظ آلاته الموسيقية معه لتبدأ معه التسبيح، لذا يقول لها: "استيقظي أيتها الرباب والعود، أنا أستيقظ سحرا" (مز108: 2)، أيضا العهد الجديد يعلن أن التسبيح في السماء سيكون بآلات موسيقية نورانية، إذ كتب القديس يوحنا قائلاً "ورأيت كبحر من زجاج مختلط بنار والغالبين على الوحش وصورته وعلى سمته وعدد اسمه واقفين على البحر ومعهم قيثارات الله" (رؤ15: 2).*
****************************************
*لا يصاحب هذه الألحان في الليتورجيا المقدسة أية آلات موسيقية، وهو أسلوب عرف في الكنيسة القبطية وانتشر في العالم باسم "أكابيلاAcappella "، وهو الأسلوب الذي اشتهر به الموسيقار "باليستريا" في القرن السادس عشر. وقد يصاحب الآلحان الفرايحي، آلة الناقوس "Cymbals" والمثلث "Triangle" لضبط الإيقاع، ولإعلان حالة الفرح التي تعيشها الكنيسة في هذه المناسبة، إلا أنه يمكن تقديم هذه الألحان بالآلات الموسيقية خارج الليتورجيا المقدسة، ويفسر البعض منع استخدام الآلات الموسيقية في العهد الجديد بـالأتي:*
*أولاً- أن الرعايا لم تستطع أن تشترى آلات غالية الثمن، كالتي إستخدمت في العهد القديم، لأن الكنائس في العهد الجديد، كانت دائمة الإنتقال لسبب الإضطهاد، لذا لم يكن لها وقت لتطوير الموسيقى أو لتدريب الموسيقيين.*
*ثانياً- يعلل أحد الباحثين عدم إستخدام الآلات الموسيقية بالكنيسة بأن الطبيعية المعمارية لكنائس العصور الأولى والتي كانت تبني تحت الأرض هربا من الإضطهاد كانت لا تسمح للألحان أن تؤدى إلا بالأصوات البشرية فقط، ومن المستبعد أن تكون الآلات الموسيقية خاصة الإيقاعية قد إستخدمها هؤلاء المضطهدون الذين يتعبدون وهم مهددون بالموت في أية لحظة.*
*ثالثاً- ويفسر البعض منع إستخدام الآلات الموسيقية في الليتورجيا المقدسة لأنها كانت تشكل عنصرا أساسيا في المعابد الفرعونية، ولكي لا يوجد ربط ذهني من بعيد أو من قريب بين عبادة السيد المسيح والعبادات الأخرى، وذلك تركيزا لأنتباههم في قوة الصلاة والكلمات الإلهية.*
*رابعاً- إنما الأب متى المسكين في كتابه "التسبحة اليومية، يؤكد أن الأقباط تسلموا من النساك اليهود المتنصرين طريقة التسبيح بالناي (المزمارFlute ) في إجتماعاتهم العامة المسماة "الأغابي"، وأنهم ظلوا يستخدمون الناي حتى سنة 190م، حينما أوقف كليمندس الإسكندري الناي وإستبدله بالناقوسCymbalon .*
*تأثر اللحن القبطي بالفرعوني*
*مما لا شك فيه أن اللحن القبطي "فرعوني الأصل" إذ أنه من الطبيعي جدا أن الفراعنة المتخصصين في موسيقى الآلهة بأسرارها الفرعونية، عندما دخلوا الإيمان المسيحي، لم يستطيعوا أن يتخلصوا من الموسيقى الفرعونية التي كانت قد عاشت في وجدانهم، وامتزجت بكل مظاهر حياتهم، وأختزنت في عقلهم الباطن، فصاروا يصيغوا بالروح القدس الذي ملأهم، ألحانا جديدة، ربما حوت بين طياتها بعض الخلايا الموسيقية Themes الفرعونية، أو بعض السلخات الموسيقية التي يسلخها اللاشعور من الجمل الموسيقية المختزنة في العقل الباطن –والتي يصدرها إلى الواعي عندما تتوافق المشاعر والأحاسيس المراد التعبير عنها، مع المخزون الموسيقى الغير المدرك - ثم تذوب هذه الخلايا الموسيقية Themes الفرعونية، مع الجمل الجديدة لينتج نسيجا موسيقيا جديدا مؤتلفا، يصبغه الروح القدس بصبغة قبطية أرثوذكسية... ولعل الرأي يتفق مع ما كتبه العلامة "الفارابي" في كتابه الشهير "الموسيقي الكبير"، عندما أكد أن الموسيقي لا تخلق من العدم، ويؤكد "ديمتريوس الفالروني" في عام 297 ق.م. وهو أحد أمناء مكتبة الإسكندرية "أن كهنة مصر كانوا يسبحون آلهتهم، من خلال السبعة حروف المتحركة التي كانوا يأخذون في الغناء بها الواحد تلو الآخر، وكان ترديدهم بهذه الحروف، ينتج أصواتا عذبة" ويتضح مما قاله "ديمتريوس الفالروني" أن الإطناب النغمي هو أسلوب في الغناء كان موجودا أيام الفراعنة، وقد أمتد إلى الكنيسة القبطية كأسلوب وليس كألحان بذاتها، الفيلسوف "فيلو" ذكر في موضع آخر، أن جماعة المسيحيين الأولين قد أخذوا ألحانا من مصر القديمة ووضعوا لها النصوص المسيحية، وأن من بين هذه الإلحان لحن "غولغوثا" الذي يرتله الفراعنة أثناء عملية التحنيط وفي مناسبة الجنازات، ولحن "بيك إثرونوس" الذي نصفه يشتمل على نغمات حزينة تردد لوفاة الفرعون، والنصف الآخر يشتمل نغمات مبهجة "فرايحي" تردد لتنصيب الفرعون الجديد، ومن المعروف أن بعضا من هذه الألحان يحمل أسماء لمدن مصرية قديمة إندثرت منذ زمن بعيد، مثل اللحن المسمى بالـ "السنجاري" وهو اسم لمدينة مصرية بشمال الدلتا يرجع زمانها إلى زمن رمسيس الثاني، وكذلك اللحن الإدريبي "كيه إيبرتو" والذي يتكرر كثيرا في أسبوع الآلام، والذي ينسب إلي بلدة "أتريب" التي تقع في شمال بنها، والتي كان يوجد بها كاتدرائية لها أثني عشر هيكلا، وهناك أسماء لبعض الآباء القديسين، ذكر التاريخ أنهم من بين الذين وضعوا وصاغوا ألحانا قبطية مثل "ديديموس الضرير" والقديس "أثناسيوس الرسولي" الذي يقال أنه هو الذي وضع اللحن الرائع "أومونوجينيس" "أيها الابن الوحيد الجنس" والذي يقال في صلاة الساعة السادسة من يوم "الجمعة العظيمة".*
*تأثر اللحن القبطي والعبري بالآخر*
*وقد تأثر كل من اللحن القبطي والعبري بالآخر، ففي سفر "الخروج" مكتوب "وهذه أسماء بنى إسرائيل الذين جاءوا إلى مصر. مع يعقوب جاء كل إنسان وبيته. رأبين وشمعون ولاوى ويهوذا. ويساكر وزبولون وبنامين. ودان ونفتالى وجاد واشير. وكانت جميع نفوس الخارجين من صلب يعقوب سبعين نفسا. ولكن يوسف كان فى مصر… وأما بنو إسرائيل فأثمروا وتوالدوا ونموا وكثروا كثيرا جدا وامتلأت الأرض منهم، ومما ذكره سفر الخروج يتبين أن شعب بنى إسرائيل بأسباطه الإثنى عشر، قد عاشوا بمصر وسمعوا ألحان مصر الفرعونية لمدة أربع مئة وثلاثين سنة هى مدة إقامة شعب بنى إسرائيل بمصر حسب نص سفر الخروج (خر12: 40)، ومما لاشك فيه أنهم خلال 430 سنة، استطاع نحو ست مئة ألف رجل غير الأولاد من شعب بنى إسرائيل الذين رحلوا من "رعمسيس"، أن يحفظوا فيها الكثير من الألحان المصرية القديمة، وأن يتأثروا بها وأن تعيش فى وجدانهم. وأن يتعرفوا على مقاماتها وأبعادها، وضروبها وإيقاعاتها وموازينها وقالبها وصيغها المختلفة. وأن يرحلوا بها من أرض مصر، حامليها فى بوتقة مشاعرهم، وفى ذكرياتهم، وفى طقوس عبادتهم، وفي الاتجاه الآخر، نجد أن القديس "مرقس" الرسول الذي عاش فترة بين نغمات "داود النبى"، وهي يتردد صداها فى المجامع اليهودية، وفي العلية المقدسة على شفتي السيد المسيح، "يسوع بن داود" ويرددها خلفه الإثني عشر تلميذ، عندما سبحوا وخرجوا إلى جبل الزيتون، لابد أيضا أن هذه الألحان بكل تفصيلها اللحنية، قد حملها القديس "مرقس" الرسول إلى مصر، وكان يرددها وهو يسير فى الطريق إلى مصر، ليتغلب بها على مشقة هذا الطريق الطويل الصعب، الذي تهرأ فيه حذاؤه. ولابد أيضا أنه عندما أسس "مدرسة اللاهوت" بالإسكندرية - وجعل يدرس بها الموسيقى إلى جوار العلوم اللاهوتية- أنه درس بها هذه الألحان، وأنه وضع بعضا منها فى القداس الإلهي الذي كتبه، والذي يعتبر أقدم قداسا عرفته الكنيسة القبطية.*​


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا جرجس

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## bahaa_06 (31 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على الموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل يا جرجس 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 
 
  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (31 مارس 2009)




----------



## كوك (31 مارس 2009)

_موضوع فى منتها الجمال 

ميرسى جدا يا جرجس

وربنا يكون معاك
_​


----------



## grges monir (2 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا جرجس
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


* ميرسى كليمو على مرورك الجميل والرائع*
*ميرسى ليك*


----------



## grges monir (2 أبريل 2009)

bahaa_06 قال:


> ميرررسى على الموضوع


 
* ميرسى بهاء على مرورك الجميل والرائع*
*ميرسى ليك*


----------



## grges monir (2 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا جرجس ​
> 
> ميرررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 
* ميرسى مان على مرورك الجميل والرائع*
*ميرسى ليك*


----------



## grges monir (2 أبريل 2009)

happy angel قال:


> * ميرسى كليمو على مرورك الجميل والرائع*
> *ميرسى ليك*


 
* ميرسى هابى على مرورك الجميل والرائع *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## grges monir (2 أبريل 2009)

كوك قال:


> _موضوع فى منتها الجمال _​
> 
> _ميرسى جدا يا جرجس_​
> _وربنا يكون معاك_​


 
* ميرسى كوك على مرورك الجميل والرائع *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 أبريل 2009)

مجهود رائع
شكرا ياجرجس ليك ولتعبك
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## grges monir (3 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> مجهود رائع​
> شكرا ياجرجس ليك ولتعبك
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​


شكرا بيشو  على مرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (4 أبريل 2009)

*من اجمل الحاجات في كنيستنا الارثوذكسيه هي الالحان القبطيه*
*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا جرجس *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## grges monir (4 أبريل 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *من اجمل الحاجات في كنيستنا الارثوذكسيه هي الالحان القبطيه*
> 
> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا جرجس *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
* ميرسى ميروعلى مرورك الجميل والرائع*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------

